# Two things stuck together



## debodun (Nov 27, 2017)

A puzzle: A wooden doodad is inside a rimmed glass bowl and is stuck.  The bowl is 2.5 " tall and wide. Any ideas on how to separate them  without damaging either item?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2017)

Umm, maybe some kind of oil to make them slippery?

 Or, heat the glass so it can expand?


----------



## Ina (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Debodun, have you tried a powdered graphite?  You can get a small container at your local hobby center. You can google it to learn more about the graphite uses, and it should give you options of online place to purchase it.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 27, 2017)

*I m with RadishRose.  Hot water, on the outside of the glass, to get it to expand.  Just had to do it Thursday with two glass bowls.*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 27, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I m with RadishRose.  Hot water, on the outside of the glass, to get it to expand.  Just had to do it Thursday with two glass bowls.*


Works every time!!


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2017)

Another idea would be to put the whole thing in the freezer for a while.  The wood will shrink more than the glass.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd try oil first. Maybe a drizzle of olive oil. If that doesn't loosen it up to slip out, try the hot water trick.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2017)

jujube said:


> Another idea would be to put the whole thing in the freezer for a while.  The wood will shrink more than the glass.



Tried that first. It didn't work.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a bottle of Murphy's Oil Soap, but it has solidified. How to I reconstitute it?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 28, 2017)

debodun said:


> I have a bottle of Murphy's Oil Soap, but it has solidified. How to I reconstitute it?



Put it in a pan, add about 2 inches of water and heat it.


----------

